# High country speed???



## phohn72 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a high country sky force x1, I was hoping someone would be able to give me a idea of the ibo speed for this bow. It has dead stop hatchet cams on it and was new around 2000. Thanks guys


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

thats 12 years ago...High Country has really declined as a manufacturer...what speed you getting.


----------



## phohn72 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not even going to guess, I do not shoot it any more. I was hoping to find out how fast a bow that I stopped using was.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I had a skyforce with the hatchet cams and split limbs around '98. it was pretty quick but not a real screamer by todays standards, I think it was around 235-240 fps AMO which I think is a little over 300 fps IBO


----------



## Tu-co (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got a High Country 4 Runner Carbon. Its older, but I don't remember how old. But what started out to be a bow with 70 lb limbs now barely pulls higher than 50 lbs when cranked all the way down. I'm not helping you figure out what your IBO WAS, but I'll bet a fist full of dollars that it isn't anywhere close to that anymore.


----------

